# Interesting offer from EX



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

My EX has the kids for the summer and I have the kids for 1 week in the middle of their visitation. My EX called me last night and said that she's done some "soul searching" and knows that I must miss the kids for the summer a lot because they're with me the majority of the year. She said since she's moving out of the home she shares with her ex-BF, she will have a new home that I could stay while I visit with the kids. And that I could see them for 2 weeks, not 1 week. She said she knew a friend that could get me good rates at a hotel she works at if I didn't feel comfortable staying at her place. She also apologized for "rambling" three or four times and admitted she was "nervous" for suggesting this to me because she didn't know how I would respond. I told her that was a thoughtful offer. I told her I would think about it and get back with her. What do you guys think? Strange? Is she finally realizing that I'm not the bad guy?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

The special rate is for the Bates motel


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

exBF...new house...her life is changing and shifting around and she suddenly starts being nice to you.Sounds like she's looking for a rock to lean on right now.


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

Anger tends to cool over time after the divorce is over.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I hesitate to trust exes and I don't usually let them do favors for me no matter what sort of soul searching they claim to have done recently.About the only ex I trust not to hold favors over my head is my son's dad and that's only bc we do each other favors all the time,our relationship has been dead for 10+ years,and we have no physical attraction or feelings of love left for each other.He's basically a business partner now


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I gave my kids' dad a ski pass the other day, so he wouldn't have to pay to ski with the kids.

I just wanted them to all have a good time together, and for him not to resent buying a ticket for a few hours so that he could ski with the kids.

Also I'm going away 5 weeks for the summer, so told him to hold back one month support during that time period. I honestly don't want him to feel as though he's not only watching the kids for that long of a block of time, but that he is somehow funding my trip (I have to pay rent and utilities while I'm away, regardless and will have my kids all during the month of August but that's not the issue...)

Most parents want to do right by their kids, and this means making it easy for the other parent to parent, without feeling resentful or financially put upon.

One thing about staying for 2 weeks and in a home the kids are familiar with, is that the kids will have access to their familiar territory and presumably, their friends. It is always good to get to know kids in the environment in which they spend a majority of their time, as well as to expose them to your own home and things that are important to you...but meeting them on their ground when given the opportunity is usually recommended by guardian ad litems when they write up agreements when called to do so.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Ex and I are very flexible with our co parenting arrangements. It took 12 months for both of us to cool down and really look at our lives and how to live in peace. 

Perhaps your ex has done the same and wants a happy existence. Life after divorce does not have to be adversary.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

I just lost my BF. Come keep me company. 

... for the kids. Pleeeeaaaassseeee.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Houstondad said:


> My EX has the kids for the summer and I have the kids for 1 week in the middle of their visitation. My EX called me last night and said that she's done some "soul searching" and knows that I must miss the kids for the summer a lot because they're with me the majority of the year. She said since she's moving out of the home she shares with her ex-BF, she will have a new home that I could stay while I visit with the kids. And that I could see them for 2 weeks, not 1 week. She said she knew a friend that could get me good rates at a hotel she works at if I didn't feel comfortable staying at her place. She also apologized for "rambling" three or four times and admitted she was "nervous" for suggesting this to me because she didn't know how I would respond. I told her that was a thoughtful offer. I told her I would think about it and get back with her. What do you guys think? Strange? Is she finally realizing that I'm not the bad guy?


Gee, your ex and posOM didn't work out?

Who would have ever predicted that?


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

now that om is gone can i come running back into your life pookie ill be good this time see i gave you time with the kids ive changed


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I'd stay at the Hotel regardless.

Make sure there's a pool and the kids will be all in.


----------



## SingleInTx (Jan 18, 2013)

Red flag! Things didn't work with the xOM? Call xH and make it seem like it's "for the kids" but I betcha there's an ulterior motive... Stay at the hotel nd hang with the kids, but no after hours margaritas with the ex! I've seen too many friends get sucked back in under similar premises... keep your head clear and don't give her any sympathy, rather just enjoy time with your kids and go on your way.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

She's hoping to rope you back in with sweetness. No way, Jose. Hotel all the way. Take the 2 weeks but go with the hotel. And not one she arranges. I like the pool idea.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

:slap: I would sooner throw myself into a pit of hot oil then take her up on that offer.  Stay the HELL away from her. Don't go into the lion's den! You'll just get torn apart!

Here's a better idea: Let her take the kids for her time and you go off on a vacation and do something fun since you are kid free. Don't you deserve that? Don't you want that? The kids ARE with you the majority of the time so don't you WANT some free time?

So instead, do something fun for YOURSELF. You must have SOMETHING you want to do, on your own, to make yourself happy and look forward to? You need to get a life without HER and your kids so you aren't so fixated on all this.

When you do see the kids for that week then get a hotel ON YOUR OWN AWAY FROM HER and take them AWAY and spend your time ALONE with them. Cut her out of the loop completely.. IT's YOUR time and should be your time alone with them.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Scarlet, I think we danced together when Jerry was alive


----------

